# Help identify the model/photographer **EXPLICIT subject matter!!!!***



## brettalton (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry if this photo offends anyone (especially because I am new and not familiar with the rules) but I was hoping I could get someones help with idenifying a model and photographer for me.

http://altonbr.dyndns.org/0-14.jpg

I found this picture on 7floor.net and although I found the website to be crude, I found this picture (and a couple others) that appeared to actually have substance and a higher level of maturity. I think it has more to do with the photographer then anything else, because the others I kept were from different models, and had the same ora about them. Thanks for all your help ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## brettalton (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a less generic photo with the same photographer and model:

http://altonbr.dyndns.org/59-14.jpg


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2006)

Due to the fact that we have young members, and it's an explicit subject matter...AND because it's not your photo, I changed the images to links.  

sorry though...can't help you with your question.


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 19, 2006)

Love the second shot, with the sunflower! 

That style of photography is one I eventually want to do. Not solely, but one side of it.

I can't help you with your enquiry either though. The image and the model is beautiful, though.


----------



## brettalton (Oct 19, 2006)

I understand core_17, thanks for not closing the thread.

And thanks Luminosity for your feedback.. it is a wonderful picture isn't it? Excellent lighting and technique...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Your best bet would probably be to ask at that website, if you can.  The photos are very good but I don't see a particular style that would lead to a specific photographer.

As for the model...I don't know...but if Uma Thurman has a sister...this might be her .


----------



## brettalton (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I would contact the website, but it seems to be a place that just takes pictures from other places, turns them black and white (if they're not already), and does a horrible photoshop job on their eyes. Plus, there's no contact info.

And yes she does look like Uma Therman eh? That's fine with me


----------



## .Steve (Oct 20, 2006)

http://hosted.met-art.com/generated_gallery/786091/3104/

The color version is on this page.  Still don't know anything else, but maybe that will help.


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful work. Again nothing stands out as far as photographer and model go.

Uma Therman does have a sister. Myoshin is her name. She was in the band Raw Youth with a friend of mine. Very cool woman. Brad had to tell me she was Uma's sis because I would have never guessed it.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 21, 2006)

To be honest seems a tad pornographicy (although it probs isnt meant for that purpose)
The black and white works well, but I doubt its a named photographer, from the photographs in the colour version it seems to me the model will be far better known...

And yeh she kinda hot  but no idea sorry...dont think youll be able to find out...try emailing the website she was found on?


----------



## brettalton (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah see, what did I tell you.. this site took colour photos and turned them black & white. I like the b&w versions MUCH better.. looked alot classier... now that I see the whole set.. it does look a lot more pronographic...

Aww well.. maybe this can be a lesson for the photographer and model?

Thanks for the help though .Steve, that's exactly the kind of info I wanted...


And see's almost disgustingly skinny... I like to see a bit of a belly a thighs... come on! It's only natural


----------



## Artemis (Oct 21, 2006)

Gotto agree there actually, dont like the "starve myself" look myself...a nice normal belly just seems more normal 

I understand mate, dont worry, I dont think your a perv or anything, those black and white photos were very good, and the two they picked were very arty...its when you see the rest they become a bit more obvious as to the intent


----------



## Corry (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry, I don't think they are pornographic in the least.  Far from it.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 21, 2006)

Fair enough, didnt mean they were but thought they were kinda porny...like on their way.
But fair enough Core well played hehe


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 21, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Gotto agree there actually, dont like the "starve myself" look myself...a nice normal belly just seems more normal



Hmm, actually I think that is a pretty normal belly for a young-ish woman. kind of attractive to say the least


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 21, 2006)

Looked a little further on that color site, that was offered up, and it says the model's name is Jade and the photo is by Gubin. Whatever that means lol.


----------



## Azuth (Oct 21, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]A bit of googling suggests the photographer is VITALI GUBIN. It appeats he specialises in fine art nudes and shoots a lot for the Met Art site.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*
*[/SIZE]


----------



## .Steve (Oct 21, 2006)

brettalton said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help though .Steve, that's exactly the kind of info I wanted...


No problem, I knew that photo looked familiar, and that I had seen it in color before. I'm kinda on the fence about if it's pornographic or not.  I don't think the ones you posted are, but a good majority of the stuff on 7floor.net, or whatever the other site was, has.  At least IMO.


----------

